# [Gnome] Conky zasłonięte przez tapetę[SOLVED]

## doman

Hej

Niedawno zainstalowałem sobie conky, dodałem je do menedżera sesji Gnome, sęk w tym, że conky uruchamia się przy starcie sesji Gnome, ale po chwili, kiedy ładuje się tło pulpitu, znika, jakby tapeta zasłaniała conky. Conky samo w sobie jest uruchomione, co widać na liście procesów, ale już na pulpicie go nie widać. Dopiero, kiedy załaduje się sesja Gnome, i jeszcze raz uruchomię polecenie conky, dopiero wtedy jest ono widoczne.

Przeszukałem f.g.o. pod kątem gnome +conky, ale z tego co zauważyłem, wszystkie ustawienia zalecane przez forumowiczów w .conkyrc, już mam:

```
update_interval 2

own_window yes

on_bottom yes

own_window_colour hotpink

own_window_type override

own_window_transparent yes

own_window_hints  sticky

#own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

maximum_width 220

minimum_size 150 5

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

stippled_borders 8

border_margin 4

border_width 1

default_color white

default_shade_color black

default_outline_color black

alignment bottom_left

gap_x 920

gap_y 40

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

double_buffer yes

override_utf8_locale yes
```

Próbowałem również odpalać conky z paramentrem -d co znalałem na polskim dziale forum, ale to również mi nie pomogło.

Co takiego pominąłem ?Last edited by doman on Sat Aug 25, 2007 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

miałem tak w xfce. Poprostu conky musi wystartować potem, po tym jak się pojawi 'tapeta'. Nie wiem jaki masz sprzet ale może wpisz "sleep 5 && conky" i odpali się z 5 sekundowym opóźnienia.

----------

## doman

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  sleep 5 && conky

 

Czy to cała składnia polecenia? Bo po jej wpisaniu do menedzera sesji, conky wogóle się nie uruchamia ;P

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja nie wiem jak To działa w Gnome ten ichni menager sesji ale idzmy na łatwizne.

w conky.sh w katalogu domowym wstukaj:

```
#!/bin/bash

sleep 5

conky&

```

następnie chmod +x ~/conky.sh i jako polecenie daj "~/conky.sh".

----------

## sherszen

A plik .xinitrc? Ja bym tam to dopisał, ale nei do końca wiem, czy przy uruchaminiu gdm jest on wczytywany.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie jest.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> miałem tak w xfce. Poprostu conky musi wystartować potem, po tym jak się pojawi 'tapeta'. Nie wiem jaki masz sprzet ale może wpisz "sleep 5 && conky" i odpali się z 5 sekundowym opóźnienia.

 

Nie wiem jak to robicie, ale mi chodzi bez żadnych sztuczek z opóźnieniem startu. Korzystacie z funkcji umożliwiających automatyczny start aplikacji czy ręcznie dopisujecie do skryptów startowych? W XFCE mam dodane do autostartu (ustawienia -> automatyczne uruchamianie aplikacji).

----------

## SlashBeast

Teraz nie mam problemu i bez sleepu działa, poprzednio na komputerze pentium3 musiałem uzywać sleep 3. Ale tylko przy  rox'ie, xfdesktop czy tym z gnome nautilusem. Za to gdy np. feh'em ustawiałem tapete pokazywało ją pod conkym, nie zasłaniało go.

----------

## doman

Mnie też to trochę zdziwiło

Dzięki SlashBeast za podpowiedź, 7 sekundowe opóźnienie pomogło.

Jeśli jednak ktoś zna przyczynę takiego stanu rzeczy, niech mówi śmiało  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Tutaj chodzi o warstwy, tak to nazwijmy. Conky pcha się na top, ale gdy odpala się pulpit np. rox-filer, xfdesktop czy inny to i on sie pcha na top zasłaniając conkiego. Gdy dajemy tapete np. fehem czy imagemagickiem to ona idzie na sam dół ekranu, pod conkiego. Ja to tak widze.

----------

